# My new Lionel Postwar Style Layout



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

*My new Lionel Postwar Style Layout-Update*

Well, I finally got around to building a layout and got a good start on cleaning out our basement in preparation for my bigger layout that I've been dreaming about.

It's not big, only about 28" by 5'+ and uses an O-27 figure 8. I haven't quite finished it yet, I still want to get some gray felt to simulate roads (this is supposed to be a postwar style layout) and some other small details. Power comes from a Lionel 1033 transformer and the buildings are a Plasticville trailer park (still need to repaint the trailers into something that isn't so pink) and a couple lincoln log cabins (which are made out of old lincoln logs, not the new ones). I'm happy to say, as of right now, it's built out of materials I had on hand. The carpet I used came from my last layout attempt, a 4*4. The 2*4's have been in our garage for a long time and the plywood came from our old bathroom floor (another project we haven't finished yet). The edging is, well.... edging for a garden that we never used and has been taking up floor space in our garage.

It's been a fun project and is good practice for my next layout (I still have some more cleaning to do to have room for something much bigger)

Enjoy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Now, there's a use for those Lincoln Logs that are in the closet! 

I had to tear down my temporary rig, but I'm going to throw one together with Fastrack now that I have some switches...


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, this is just a start. I have room for a much bigger layout, I just have to finish moving some boxes of stuff out of the way.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Half the fun is just planning your next step. It gets complicated fast. Scenery, track, expansion, rolling stock, engines, accessories, lighting, and transformers. All that doesn't include electronics and DCC.
Have fun and keep us informed.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

My next layout will be TMCC/Conventional control (two loops of fastrack). I basically have it set up on my bedroom floor, I just have to get a platform built and prepped for scenery. TMCC is pretty easy to do, not sure how much scenery I'll do, I'm all set on engines and cars for now and probably a transformer (I may get a PW ZW in the future). It'll be fun and I've been waiting to do it since my last layout attempt.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I went and bought some gray felt at my local craft store today and made my roads. They don't look too bad and definitely work with the postwar theme. I also did a lot more work on getting boxes put on shelves and now I have the ability to construct a layout that is about 5' 5" by 10' and if possible I want to work this layout into it.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's the first video filmed on the new layout. I used a good video camera this time so hopefully the quality is better than usual.

Enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bV9S72ERAXA


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I get WAY too nervous watching your figure-eight crossings. With each lap, I keep wondering it the train will make it this time! 

TJ


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

There's about a half inch of space between the end of the caboose and the front of the engine so don't worry .


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's pretty close. I see the log cabins are now constructed, have the residents moved in?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

They're housing a couple of lead farm workers out of my brothers collection


----------

